# Viper 4103xv starts on own



## sorcerer13 (Sep 24, 2010)

Have viper 4103xv remote starter installed in 2009 F-150. When I manually put in my ignition key and turn to the ON position without cranking, it starts on its own within 4 seconds???? Also, with the vehicle running, if I press the door lock switch on my door, the dash lights and radio cut out momentarily for as long as I press the lock on??? Any help will be great,thanks


----------

